# Any depressed gym-rats who can't get to the gym ?



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm one off 'em! I thought this bloomin' weather would only last for a short while, so my last trip to the gym was last Sunday, for my regular Chest and Shoulders workout.

My next would've been Tuesday, then Thursday.

So what happened on Tuesday ?....it snowed !! <boooh!>

I've been snowed in since then, and can't get a bus to the gym, but Today being really fed up with lack of exercise I decided to try one of my old routines - 100's

Basically the aim is that you use a weight for *100* reps - let's say we're doing Bench Presses for instance.....if you can only press 30 reps with the weight available, you then have to wait for *100*-30 seconds (so 70 seconds), and then continue. Now this doesn't sound too tricky, but as you get closer to the 100 goal, you get less time to rest....again, for instance let's say you've now done a further 30 reps, making your total 60 reps out of 100, you would then only get 40 seconds to rest (as you've done 30+30, and have to deduct this from 100 to get your rest-time).

Well, as I have no weights at home, this was my workout :

Chest
Wide press-ups for 100 reps
One-arm Flyes for 100 reps (using a stool to put my upper back on, and a tub of protein powder in a bag as a dumbell..lol)

Shoulders
Seated one-arm shoulder press for 100 reps (using the tub without a bag to press directly beneath the tub)
Seated one-arm lateral raises for 100 reps (using the tub in a bag as a dumbell)

I then finished off with 100 sit-ups to work the abs.

It's not the same as being down the gym with all that equipment available, but crikey I had to do something

If you're stuck at home too - you may wanna give the above a try. It sounds easy with light weights, but believe me, once the blood gets into the muscle, 5kg's can feel like 25kg's


----------



## JCW85 (Oct 29, 2009)

I've been off from the Gym for 3 weeks. First week I was off because of illness, second week off because of xmas hols and last week because the GF was ill.  Not a big fan of working out at home as like to keep the two separate if that makes sense.

I've got a brand new workout to try and finally got my appetite back so will be making sure the calorie intake goes up (sweets, choc and booze will be off the menu )

Hopefully I can start back tomorrow, fingers crossed.

Chris


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

don't you know a site which explains these techniques, as I could do with a bit of workout


----------



## DCR (Sep 12, 2008)

im hoping to get back to the gym on Friday (after i hopefully get this [email protected] cast off on Thursday)
havent been for 5 weeks !


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been able to make it, fortunately :thumb:

I like doing press ups at home in between sessions. I went yesterday and done an hour and a half on back and traps, and my back is aching like mad (in the good way, no pain, no gain)

Do you train shoulders and chest in the same session?


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

i joined a gym yesterday 2 min drive from my house as well,


----------



## jordbalboa (Jan 4, 2010)

^^ why not bike if its so close?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

my gym/pool is a 5 min jog from the house so I never drive anyway. Last week I have been snow running and its awesome fun, and great exercise, and I just try to do whatever I can around work and weather etc.

I like you home routine though - looks tough.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> I've been able to make it, fortunately :thumb:
> 
> I like doing press ups at home in between sessions. I went yesterday and done an hour and a half on back and traps, and my back is aching like mad (in the good way, no pain, no gain)
> 
> *Do you train shoulders and chest in the same session?*


Yeah, it helps get the shoulders warm with blood by doing the chest first - hence, prevents injury :thumb:

VTS_Tibi : this looks like a good site for explaining techniques mate (it shows you a list of the exercises on the left, and if you click on 'em there's a video off the technique part of the way down)


----------



## Paul_r26 (Jul 31, 2007)

I had a week off over christmas, but not really into it as I've had some serious elbow pain so no push moves at all  Just taking it easy on higher reps for a few weeks then I'll start back, hate taking it easy though!


----------



## iainh (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm really struggling at the min :-(

Before xmas my normal gym closed for 8 weeks for refurb so i had to bite the bullet at pay a fortune to use another gym for 8 weeks with no further commitment. (I love weights and so the local council gym doesn't really cut it for me).

Anyway, after parting with £40 for a short term membership i've found out that my normal gym is closed for at least another week!

So looks like i'm down the local spit and sawdust gym next week and then can hopefully get back into my morning cv and night weights routine as with the break/excessive food/beer i bloody need it now!


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

I just want to train...but this weather is sooooo depressing


----------



## Testor VTS (May 29, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> VTS_Tibi : this looks like a good site for explaining techniques mate (it shows you a list of the exercises on the left, and if you click on 'em there's a video off the technique part of the way down)


where's the link? :tumbleweed:

:lol:


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Its open but im ill sucks.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

VTS_Tibi said:


> where's the link? :tumbleweed:
> 
> :lol:


LOL.....I was having ANOTHER dumb-day :wall: (these seem to be coming quite regular lately).

I'm lost the link now, but have a look at this one. You seem to be able to click on the particular area, and it'll help you from there. I can't see too much on this computer at the moment as I'm in work, but I hope it helps you :

http://www.bodybuilding.com/exercises/

:thumb:

VTS_Tibi : here's the site I was after earlier....much better. Just pick a muscle from the bloke below, and it'll give you all the info and videos from then on :

http://www.criticalbench.com/exercises/exercises.htm


----------

